# Greetings from Gippsland, Australia



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mark!


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

"Packages"? I dd not even know we sell packages in Australia - welcome to Beekeeping.



cynik said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> Hello from Gippsland in Victoria Australia. I'm relatively new to beekeeping - I have two hives going which I established i spring of 2016 from package bees.
> 
> ...


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Greetings, & welcome to the forum!
Ummmm, exactly when is "spring" in Australia?


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

tech.35058 said:


> Greetings, & welcome to the forum!
> Ummmm, exactly when is "spring" in Australia?


Funny as it sounds but Spring starts here on the first of September and Summer on the first of December.

But it is a big place - I believe Australia is the only country with all climatic zones - from the wet tropics in the north to Alpine in the south and Subtropical in the east to Mediteranian in the west.


----------

